# Hide Airplane Mode Icon/Carrier Name?



## thedennisvu (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a Galaxy Nexus that I use as a WiFi only device. As a result, I turn on airplane mode so that the radios don't drain at the battery.

Trying to keep this from being one of those TL;DR posts, is there a way to hide the airplane mode icon in the status bar and the "No service" carrier labels, such as the one on the lock screen and notification pulldown? I always update my phone through CM Updater so I'm running the latest CM10 nightly.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

thedennisvu said:


> I have a Galaxy Nexus that I use as a WiFi only device. As a result, I turn on airplane mode so that the radios don't drain at the battery.
> 
> Trying to keep this from being one of those TL;DR posts, is there a way to hide the airplane mode icon in the status bar and the "No service" carrier labels, such as the one on the lock screen and notification pulldown? I always update my phone through CM Updater so I'm running the latest CM10 nightly.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


TLDR: Not that I know of without making your own modifications.

As with most things Android, if there's a will, there's a way. For this specific mod to be done you would have to make edits to the parts of the source that control that icon being shown in the status bar when airplane mode is activated and also add an option somewhere to turn it on and off. Not quite the same thing but think of it in the same vein as what AOKP did when they integrated an option to hide the ime switcher from showing up in the status bar when your keyboard pops up. I'm no good at actually coding sadly but I am good at making things look pretty and rearranging things. That being said, if you can either decompile SystemUI or if you are building your own from source you could pop into the SystemUI source under frameworks, find the airplane mode icon, open it up in Gimp or Photoshop, Ctrl+x to remove the image, create a new transparent layer, Ctrl+s to save, and either re-compile or make a new build altogether. After doing that you will no longer have a visible airplane mode icon that the system can pull but would instead be left with a transparent image that would just show the status bar underneath. Only issue I could see with this would be that if you had more than one notification at any given time you would have a blank space where the airplane mode icon would usually be seen. Hope this helps.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

MIUI has a way built in to edit the carrier label, perhaps if you were running that you may be able to edit the carrier label to simply be blank. I dont think you can get rid of the airplane icon in any ROM though, youd have to edit that out yourself or replace the icon with an invisible one.


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

ROM toolbox has a transparent airplane image.. Haven't tested it, but I've never had problems switching other icons with ROM toolbox.. As for pulldown carrier, typically ROMs give you this option, I'm surprised cm doesn't..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thedennisvu (Dec 27, 2011)

erockk13 said:


> ROM toolbox has a transparent airplane image.. Haven't tested it, but I've never had problems switching other icons with ROM toolbox.. As for pulldown carrier, typically ROMs give you this option, I'm surprised cm doesn't..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thank you, this did the job! Just need to mod the carrier label now.


----------

